# 😬 Routine Uber ride takes a frightening turn 😬



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Shalisha Morgan was running a little late.

Her car was still in the shop Thursday morning, she had an appointment with a client coming up fast and her preferred method of getting to her small business - hopping in an Uber - was no longer an option.

Not after the nightmarish experience she had the night before when a surly Uber driver stopped his car in the middle of a quiet road and ordered her out into the cold, dark night. "Not at a gas station. No lights, no sidewalk, not anywhere safe," she said.

Shalisha Morgan, owner of the Geek in Heels tech repair business.









While it was happening, a random passerby - a total stranger who gave her the willies - tried to entice Morgan into his car. With the Uber driver's encouragement. And before it was all over, police were summoned.
Not the way anybody wants to end a long workday.
So why on earth would Morgan consider another Uber ride?

*Few options, none good*
Morgan most definitely does not fit anyone's image of an IT guy. She's female (duh), petite, outgoing and well-dressed. No mustard- stained sweats for her.

https://www.journalnow.com/news/col...cle_a45bd2ef-5074-5fd6-9bb4-90fa38d61d00.html
Along the way to her condo on the north side of the city, Morgan offered navigational help. Suggestions on where to turn, that sort of thing. Nothing odd or out of bounds about that.
She would know the best way to her own home, right?

After one suggestion - veer right at a V-shaped intersection at Bethabara Road and Pinewood Drive - she said the driver came to an abrupt stop across a travel lane and ordered her out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

must be a driver from this forum, aye?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Driver was probably a UP member who doesn’t tolerate back seat drivers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I like the way Uber runs their biz. Keep riders and drivers hate each other. So there are rooms for others to create a different biz models.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

> She turned on a Podcast and tried to decompress. "It was a nice, quiet ride," she said. "I was grateful for that."


Good. Sit back, relax, and you'll get home safely.



> Along the way to her condo on the north side of the city, Morgan offered navigational help. Suggestions on where to turn, that sort of thing. Nothing odd or out of bounds about that.


I thought she was trying to decompress and listening to a podcast.

In what manner and tone did she offer "navigational help".

We'll likely never know.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know, I'm seeing a well dressed, professional looking business woman here. It says she owns her own business, which is clearly in a mall. I bet she's used to dealing with all types of people and behaviors.
> 
> Nothing I see here would indicate any problems having her as a rider. Clean cut clothes, professional hair cut.....
> 
> ...


As CEOs and others have proven time and again "owning a business" isn't any indication of class.
Also, when posing for a photo for a news article where one wants to appear as the "good guy" it is unlikely the person is going to show their 'ass' as they may have in a situation that warranted being ejected from a ride.

That being said, there is nothing in the OP that gives information on "Why" she was ejected and I haven't read anything of value that might provide that insight.
For the drivers sake I hope they had dash cam footage proving the person needed to be ejected then and there and no further.

As to the racist in this thread, thank you for showing YOUR ass so the rest of us can put you on ignore.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Yep, and after working in a mall dealing with @@@@@@@@ all day, who knows what kind of mood she's in. After all, the article said she needed to "decompress".
> 
> Don't judge a book by its cover. :biggrin:
> 
> Yes. The other side of the story, which we'll never get.


I'm sure she wasn't the perfect little angel she's posing at in the picture. It's probably a business promotional photo, but I don't agree with screeching to a stop and dumping her off in the middle of nowhere over possible "entitlement" issues. That's something I would only do in a serious issue of driver safety, which I suppose the driver would have contacted the police for, had that happened.

I have been known for throwing pax out of my car, but its always in a populated location.

Anyways....more proof of why dash cams are a necessity.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Look, I’ll break down exactly why this narrative is bullshit later, but it’s clearly skewed by not only the rider herself, but a journalist whose bias seems to be given away at certain points of the article as well.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I have been known for throwing pax out of my car, but its always in a populated location.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber and the rideshare industry as a whole is under heavy scrutiny over this past year. With all the high profile cases of sexual assaults on pax and Sammy's Law, a story of dangerous and/or scary rideshare driver heats up in the press fast. It's an easy bandwagon to jump on. Guilty until proven innocent if you are a driver, but I just don't think skin color of a pax is a defining factor of what kind of rider they will be or what exactly transpired on that trip.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I just don't think skin color of a pax is a defining factor of what kind of rider they will be or what exactly transpired on that trip.


Agreed.

We all know that some drivers HATE backseat driving, especially the ones who know(or think they know) where they're going.

I still haven't done a ton of rides and in no way am I familiar with a lot of areas I get pulled to, so in quite a few cases I've actually told the rider that if they disagree with the female voice barking orders at me to let me know.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WAHN said:


> View attachment 420005


Hey I said I dump in a populated area, and in the proper style..:biggrin:


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Uber and the rideshare industry as a whole is under heavy scrutiny over this past year. With all the high profile cases of sexual assaults on pax and Sammy's Law, a story of dangerous and/or scary rideshare driver heats up in the press fast. It's an easy bandwagon to jump on. Guilty until proven innocent if you are a driver, but I just don't think skin color of a pax is a defining factor of what kind of rider they will be or what exactly transpired on that trip.


Sorry, I feel like my comment was taken out of context. I added the "amiright" to signify it was a bad joke. My fault, not the forum's. I think everything that happened was primarily based on the attitude of the pax.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> Sorry, I feel like my comment was taken out of context. I think everything that happened was primarily based on the attitude of the pax.


Its true, level of status means nothing when it comes to pax. CEO's can be just as poorly behaved as "drunk MallRat" Pax.

Remember this?&#128514;


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WAHN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


Back seat directions are annoying but I wouldn't kick someone out in a non-populated area for that.

However, she already lost my vote once she started filming. Get out of the car. The man has money to make elsewhere. If you must film, then get out and film. Don't hold the car/driver hostage just so you can become a Facebook Media Star.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> However, she already lost my vote once she started filming.


That's the world we live in.

I don't have a problem with that if she indeed felt unsafe.

The driver chanting "get out of my car" non-stop is a bit much. Where have we heard that before. 

On the street view on Google maps, it looks like a decent residential area, but not really a convenient place to dump the pax.

Unfortunately, without knowing if she was pushing his buttons before filming, we just have half the story. But his behavior in the background doesn't play well for his side of things, IMO.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WAHN said:


> I don't have a problem with that if she indeed felt unsafe.


True the driver is being annoying and unprofessional, but what I'm seeing is this was not a safety concern for her. If she felt unsafe, she would get the hell out of the car once it stopped, and not turn her back to the guy and begin filming. That video she's making would not save her if the guy decided to climb back there and assault her for real, and break the phone. We can already see they are on a dark, less traveled street.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm sure she wasn't the perfect little angel she's posing at in the picture. It's probably a business promotional photo, but I don't agree with screeching to a stop and dumping her off in the middle of nowhere over possible "entitlement" issues. That's something I would only do in a serious issue of driver safety, which I suppose the driver would have contacted the police for, had that happened.
> 
> I have been known for throwing pax out of my car, but its always in a populated location.
> 
> Anyways....more proof of why dash cams are a necessity.


I agree, I wouldnt throw out, thats what 1* is for.

OTH, I have kicked pax out for saying racist/nasty things, so maybe if she came at me with just the right "nag" in her voice I might have kicked her out too. idk.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WAHN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


This video is disturbing on many levels.

Fact is, Uber drivers have a documented history
of Escalating issues into Law Enforcement
and Court involvement while Resulting in the added credibility for the
the General
Public's Disdain for Unemployable
working poor drivers who may
be, in fact, diagnosed Mentally Defective

Not much different from this Driver's
Disturbing display of mental Pathology


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

She was most likely mean to him before she started filming. She said the officers took no report....like she is entitled and someone has wronged her in some way even though the driver didn't do anything illegal. She stated "As the video shows he is ranting over and over, pacing, tries to hit me.....She is a filthy liar....he never tried to hit her. She then hashtags everyone and their brother including #SexTrafficing....WTF.....this ***** may have even planned this.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Good. Sit back, relax, and you'll get home safely.
> 
> I thought she was trying to decompress and listening to a podcast.
> 
> ...


Honestly she could have been nice about it but still a backseat driver. She may have just been the straw that broke the camel's back.

We see it in customer service an employee snaps from all the bs and baggage that comes along with dealing with people all day everyday.



Cold Fusion said:


> This video is disturbing on many levels.
> 
> Fact is, Uber drivers have a documented history
> of Escalating issues into Law Enforcement
> ...


He should've taken her to a safe location to end ride. Also if the police is in route to scene their is no reason to escalate situation any further.

Sorry guys I'm siding with rider on this one. Her argument to not leave vehicle due to safety, is valid here.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

WAHN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


Money talks, BS walks. In a situation like this, I'll ask politely, how much do I need to tip you to continue the trip.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

At least she knew the way home...:smiles:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Back seat directions are annoying but I wouldn't kick someone out in a non-populated area for that.
> 
> However, she already lost my vote once she started filming. Get out of the car. The man has money to make elsewhere. If you must film, then get out and film. Don't hold the car/driver hostage just so you can become a Facebook Media Star.


A lot of people do this when they are scared now. They will start filming on Facebook live so there is documentation of their whereabouts and with whom in hope of deterring an attacker.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A lot of people do this when they are scared now. They will start filming on Facebook live so there is documentation of their whereabouts and with whom in hope of deterring an attacker.


Yeah I got that, but the part where she turned her back to " the threat" is what gets me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I got that, but the part where she turned her back to " the threat" is what gets me.


She probably was more worried about him pulling her out of car, dumping her on her ass, then pulling off vs him being an actual attacker &#128514;

Dude didn't look crazy or violent but he was adamant that she needed to kick rocks.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Money talks, BS walks. In a situation like this, I'll ask politely, how much do I need to tip you to continue the trip.


As a biz operator, don't use the word biz-owner. Like Uber owns its drivers. All drivers are independent biz owners too, at least they own the steering wheel and brake that your life is relied on. Never believe there are unlimited suckers buying cars to do Comfort or Black. I wish there is a Uber White that drivers there pledge to treat riders fairly if they were treated fairly by Uber's algorithm.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I got that, but the part where she turned her back to " the threat" is what gets me.


*The part that really got me, is where she would not GTFO!


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Well... many of us keep saying it over and over again, like a phone call isn’t worth the paper it’s written on, a defence against a passenger’s claim without dashcam footage is worth exactly zilch. When are drivers going to be their own best friend and make sure that absolutely everything that happens inside their car is recorded AND stored!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

This product which should be in every driver's arsenal would have come in handy here.
https://www.vat19.com/item/liquid-ass-butt-crack-smell-fart-prank


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

At that point if you (the driver) are not a cigarette smoker, it might be a great time to start and see what she thinks about smoking in the car?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I have zero doubt that she’s the epitome of what drivers refer to as the scourge of entitled pax Uber drivers are forced to deal with. This doesn’t seem like a particularly unsafe road and the pax is breaking the law here, not the driver. 

If you read the article, the entitled and narcissistic view of what the pax twists this into is hilarious. She says she didn’t want to order another Uber bc of concerns over her charge, yet she goes on to film, call the police, a friend, and her parent, utilizing her phone AND Apple Watch. 

She says she got home and her kids were crying after she described what happened, like this was somehow someone else’s fault for making her kids cry, when it was her choice and way she told the children that made them cry. 

MY FAVORITE PART was this: “The officer decided that no crime had taken place — less paperwork that way — and offered Morgan a ride. Less than ideal, but probably the best solution for a bad situation.” The author and pax manage to portray a police officer as lazy bc they didn’t want to do paperwork, who, not only didn’t charge the pax with trespassing (the only crime here), but gave her a ride home.

And the video is hilarious. She’s soooooo traumatized by her “mentally ill” that she is completely comfortable turning her back to him and remaining in the vehicle. 

Please, just another case of a dumb pax that met a driver who didn’t feel like tolerating her bullshit, and the pax sitting and spinning it in their heads until they were completely innocent and the victim of a “crazy” driver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Its true, level of status means nothing when it comes to pax. CEO's can be just as poorly behaved as "drunk MallRat" Pax.
> 
> Remember this?&#128514;


My first time seeing this video. I was waiting to hear the locks click. Disgruntled driver kidnaps and tortures Uber CEO doesnt seem like an off the wall headline anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> Exactly, what difference does the color of their skin make in this situation ?
> NO -- you are not right.
> _______________________
> ...


VERR at the V shaped corner !

Sounds Dangerous & Illegal !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Its true, level of status means nothing when it comes to pax. CEO's can be just as poorly behaved as "drunk MallRat" Pax.
> 
> Remember this?&#128514;


This probably wasn't his finest hour.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Perhaps instead of telling a side of the story that ignores what she did wrong, she could tell the truth and let people judge whether she was rude or not.

"offering navigational help" translates into "I started yelling at him for not going a different route than what was on his own GPS which I didn't need to do unless the GPS was telling him to drive off a cliff"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Shalisha Morgan was running a little late.
> 
> Her car was still in the shop Thursday morning, she had an appointment with a client coming up fast and her preferred method of getting to her small business - hopping in an Uber - was no longer an option.
> 
> ...


Junk journalism. Biased, one-sided sensationalist nonsense.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Uber and the rideshare industry as a whole is under heavy scrutiny over this past year. With all the high profile cases of sexual assaults on pax and Sammy's Law, a story of dangerous and/or scary rideshare driver heats up in the press fast. It's an easy bandwagon to jump on. Guilty until proven innocent if you are a driver, but I just don't think skin color of a pax is a defining factor of what kind of rider they will be or what exactly transpired on that trip.


What exactly are the bullet points of Sammy's Law ? Check the license plates of a vehicle you're about to enter ? NO , the bullet points of Sammy's Law are that it's OK to be a drunken stupid college coed that mistakenly enters a non ride share vehicle , and after you're murdered because of your own stupidity , you can can throw a blanket of blame over all those who drive for ride share . God forbid anyone be held accountable for their own stupid actions or decisions .


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

radikia said:


> What exactly are the bullet points of Sammy's Law ? Check the license plates of a vehicle you're about to enter ? NO , the bullet points of Sammy's Law are that it's OK to be a drunken stupid college coed that mistakenly enters a non ride share vehicle , and after you're murdered because of your own stupidity , you can can throw a blanket of blame over all those who drive for ride share . God forbid anyone be held accountable for their own stupid actions or decisions .


Harsh, but not untrue.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't see the driver acting irrationally . He is calmly repeating that the ride is over and she needs to exit HIS vehicle . He ended the ride and told her to get out of his car which he has every right to do . I pray he had a dash cam and the entire series of events comes to light . At which point if she turns out to be on the wrong side of this disagreement , she will hopefully be forced to move her "business" , which from it's description sounds like a mall kiosk , to the flea market , and maybe a civil suit suit for slander and defamation of character will follow soon after . I bet you anything , that at the very least , she mutha FAQed him before he ended the ride .


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

radikia said:


> I don't see the driver acting irrationally . He is calmly repeating that the ride is over and she needs to exit HIS vehicle . He ended the ride and told her to get out of his car which he has every right to do . I pray he had a dash cam and the entire series of events comes to light . At which point if she turns out to be on the wrong side of this disagreement , she will hopefully be forced to move her "business" , which from it's description sounds like a mall kiosk , to the flea market , and maybe a civil suit suit for slander and defamation of character will follow soon after . I bet you anything , that at the very least , she mutha FAQed him before he ended the ride .


Apparently, the guy in the driving seat was not respected and appreciated by the Uber pax and the back seaters. The only solution is emotionless autonomous rideshare.



ntcindetroit said:


> Apparently, the guy in the driving seat was not respected and appreciated by the Uber riders in general and the back seaters. The only solution is emotionless autonomous rideshare.


We're more interested in why the poor Uber driver accepted the ping first and screamed out "Get out my car" mid-trip if he is not mentally ill as accused.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

radikia said:


> What exactly are the bullet points of Sammy's Law ? Check the license plates of a vehicle you're about to enter ? NO , the bullet points of Sammy's Law are that it's OK to be a drunken stupid college coed that mistakenly enters a non ride share vehicle , and after you're murdered because of your own stupidity , you can can throw a blanket of blame over all those who drive for ride share . God forbid anyone be held accountable for their own stupid actions or decisions .


Exactly. It wasn't even a rideshare driver in her case and that other girl who got murdered in a park at 3AM, *after* she was dropped off by a Lyft driver. Yet and still, at one of the popular clubs in Seattle, at bar close drunken girls will still walk up to any car sitting out front and jump in the back seat, asking that stupid question, "Are you my Uber?"

I have heavy window tint on my car, it's not the friendliest looking car, but still, when I'm running errands, when I drive slowly through a parking lot of a department store looking for a parking spot, people are stepping off the curb and waving their phones at me thinking I'm their driver. Some even try to open my back door, just because it's a Toyota.

People are killed by their own stupidity. You can buy trade dress and amps online. It seems anybody with a "rideshare looking " car, can just pull up to an event, and before you know it, people are just going to tap on your windows and ask if you are their driver.

Guess the faux Uber driver below.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Exactly. It wasn't even a rideshare driver in her case and that other girl who got murdered in a park at 3AM, *after* she was dropped off by a Lyft driver. Yet and still, at one of the popular clubs in Seattle, at bar close drunken girls will still walk up to any car sitting out front and jump in the back seat, asking that stupid question, "Are you my Uber?"
> 
> I have heavy window tint on my car, it's not the friendliest looking car, but still, when I'm running errands, when I drive slowly through a parking lot of a department store looking for a parking spot, people are stepping off the curb and waving their phones at me thinking I'm their driver. Some even try to open my back door, just because it's a Toyota.
> 
> ...


Also, unfortunately Uber is a pedophiles dream come true, with idiot parents _demanding_ drivers take their preteen and young teen children away in the car with them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Also, unfortunately Uber is a pedophiles dream come true, with idiot parents demanding drivers take their preteen and young teen children away in the car with them.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Hans GrUber said:


> I have zero doubt that she's the epitome of what drivers refer to as the scourge of entitled pax Uber drivers are forced to deal with. This doesn't seem like a particularly unsafe road and the pax is breaking the law here, not the driver.
> 
> If you read the article, the entitled and narcissistic view of what the pax twists this into is hilarious. She says she didn't want to order another Uber bc of concerns over her charge, yet she goes on to film, call the police, a friend, and her parent, utilizing her phone AND Apple Watch.
> 
> ...


I agree, that's how I read this situation. She comes off as arrogant and so entitled. Princess attitude. Help me I am wearing heels.

It's easy to imagine how the conversation went before the video that led to him ending the ride.

What gets me is when the driver is adamant in saying the ride has ended get out of my car. They don't get out. If I truly believed I was in the car with a mentally ill person I'd rather take my chances getting away from them. I mean seems like she'd be yanking those heels off and running. But she's still pleading for his male chivalry to protect her.

Just another case of someone who wants to be a victim.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WAHN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


She's an entitled c*** and he's an idiot for letting her get to him. End of story.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

WAHN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


"I'm a woman with high heels and computer equipment", lol.

'Cause that's a valid reason to not be ejected. I'll have to remember that one in case anyone ever wants to throw me out of anywhere.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> VERR at the V shaped corner !
> 
> Sounds Dangerous & Illegal !


 I wasn't sure if this was literally what the reporter meant or it it was an innuendo for something else?...&#129300;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WAHN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220687692394226


I didn't hear a word that coming from her mouth saying my phone is dying as she claimed in News. 
With this fact, I consider she is a liar and I believe everything did happen due to her negligence.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> This video is disturbing on many levels.
> 
> Fact is, Uber drivers have a documented history
> of Escalating issues into Law Enforcement
> ...


You clearly work for Uber. They sent you here to try to shift the narrative on this website. Most are here complaining about the ineptitude of Uber. Meanwhile Uber quite clearly doesn't get the message and is totally resting the blame of THEIR failure on the mentally ill public who are all that are left driving on your platform. So what's your presence going to accomplish here? Get everyone to agree that the drivers are crazy and Uber is a perfect angel company just trying to do good deeds in the world, but can't because no one with a brain will drive for them anymore? Great plan.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Let' be careful everyone, Uber's marking team might end up making Uber Piggy Back for drivers and riders.... 🤔


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Shalisha Morgan was running a little late.
> 
> Her car was still in the shop Thursday morning, she had an appointment with a client coming up fast and her preferred method of getting to her small business - hopping in an Uber - was no longer an option.
> 
> ...


What can happen when a pax instructs to take a longer route is that they then contact Uber and get a refund because the driver "drove all over the place." Scam.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This may be unpopular but I'm going to say it. Regardless of how much of a paxhole they are, Uber drivers appear to be good at escalating situations or handling confrontation poorly. There is this overwhelming need to be in control and respected. I have ended a few rides early, maybe 4 or 5 out of 12K. I've had another dozen where I would have been within my rights to do so but it was easier, and more effective to deescalate rather than go nuclear. I am not going to give a paxhole that power over me to get me off my game. I am here to make money, not be important or respected, ... I don't need to be right, just effective. 

I am sure she isn't an angel, so what? Take the directions and get her home and be done with it. She's not messing with your money so what's the problem?


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

I have picked up riders before several times that had been ditched by their Uber/Lyft drivers. One reason that stickout in my mind the rider told me was that their previous driver had other things to do and dropped them halfway at a gas station.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

theinca said:


> I have picked up riders before several times that had been ditched by their Uber/Lyft drivers. One reason that stickout in my mind the rider told me was that their previous driver had other things to do and dropped them halfway at a gas station.


I only picked two up like these, I was rewarded with "*PERMANENTLY DEACTIVATED*" by the big butt.. I was listening to the riders' experiences and hope to learn from their misfortune. End up I did not learn anything from these liars or false reporters.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> Shalisha Morgan was running a little late.
> 
> Her car was still in the shop Thursday morning, she had an appointment with a client coming up fast and her preferred method of getting to her small business - hopping in an Uber - was no longer an option.
> 
> ...





theinca said:


> I have picked up riders before several times that had been ditched by their Uber/Lyft drivers. One reason that stickout in my mind the rider told me was that their previous driver had other things to do and dropped them halfway at a gas station.


Uber are manipulate the address some times to create conflicts and low down the rate to charge more money ..rate mean money for them in both sides ..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Was all this worth it? Escalated for no good reason.

I am a sys admin and I recently had a user call me in a panic because something didnt work. I asked if he tried certain steps. He immediately said, "Well duh!" with attitude. I disregarded the attitude and kept asking him to try different things until we found the solution. I saw him later and he was extra sweet and thankful for the help.

Now in the moment he popped an attitude. Do I just hang up the phone? Report him to his manager? No. You get the job done.

I wanted to add that I've seen over and over that when you help out some one who is stressed, having a hard time it pays.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

My biggest pet peeve about rideshare was always backseat drivers. No one has any right to tell me how to operate my vehicle. 

It's one thing to request an alternate route. If there were multiple options I'd ask at the beginning of the ride which they prefer. But once we get going, don't tell me how to drive. 

If they had something useful to say like telling me the GPS for their house is wrong, or pointing out a shortcut, that's fine.

But giving turn by turn directions where the GPS works fine is a big NO. Too distracting and it makes every turn become a negotiation. Control freak behavior is a big red flag. Pax who want their way no matter what.

I don't blame the driver at all for ending the ride. It does not compare to anything like working in an office or working with someone over the phone. It's your personal property and business. 

This pax comes off like a drama queen who wants to play the victim every time things don't go her way. You can't tell with these women, they may try to claim they were sexually assaulted or harrassed. Very bad situation for a male driver.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goobered said:


> My biggest pet peeve about rideshare was always backseat drivers.


That can be annoying. Mine is people wasting my time. But if I yelled at everyone who took over 3 mins to get to the car...... OMG



Disgusted Driver said:


> Uber drivers appear to be good at escalating situations or handling confrontation poorly. There is this overwhelming need to be in control and respected.





Mkang14 said:


> Was all this worth it? Escalated for no good reason.


Agreed. We weren't there, but I'll bet cold hard cash that there was no good reason why this had to become more than a couple of 1*s passed around.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Was all this worth it? Escalated for no good reason.
> 
> I am a sys admin and I recently had a user call me in a panic because something didnt work. I asked if he tried certain steps. He immediately said, "Well duh!" with attitude. I disregarded the attitude and kept asking him to try different things until we found the solution. I saw him later and he was extra sweet and thankful for the help.
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying this customers because Uber know about their complain and charge more money example this afternoon I got one woman from 5 Ave &81st to West side 91 St firsvstop then second stop 72 West side 40$ very picky woman but I ply her game and I got my money for short ride ... customers with low rate pay more money


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/old-man-collecting-cans-is-attacked-in-san-francisco/86211420/


----------

